# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  جهاز فحص السكر بالدم دقيق وسهل الاستعمال من شركه acon

## ملك العراقي1

* إن استخدام جهاز* *ON CALL PLUS**يعتبر طريقة متميزة وغير معقدة لفحص مستويات السكر في دمك بشكل يعتمدعليه.*

*    سهل الإستعمال*

*    دقة سريرية في كل مراقبة يومية*
*    حائز على شهادة الـ* *FDA** الأمريكية*
*    حائز على تقييم المستشفيات الحكوميةوالخاصة*
*    متوفر حول العالم*
*    تظهر النتائج خلال 10 ثانية*
*    الجهاز يحتاج الى نقطة دم صغيرة فقط*
*    مزود بمحفظة جلدية مميزة يسهل التنقل بها*
*    مزود بعلبة اشرطة اختبار عبوة 15 شريط*
*    مزود بجهاز الوخز مع الابر*
*    مزود بكتيب يوضح طريقة الاستخدام*
*    مزود ببطاقة الضمان لـ 5 سنوات*
*    لا يحتاج لتنظيف أو صيانة أو استبدال للبطاريات*


*    صناعة امريكية** من شركة* *ACON** المتخصصه في التحاليل المختبرية والاجهزة المختبرية*

*وذات كفاءة عالية  ودقة متناهية*


*طريقة الاستعمال*

*الخطوة الاولى إغسل يديك وجففها قبل إجراء الفحص*
*الخطوة الثانية شغل الجهاز عن طريق ادخال شريط الفحص*
*الخطوة الثالثة ضع عينة الدم واحصل على النتيجة خلال 10 ثواني*
*ملاحظة : يتميز هذا الجهاز بسهوله الاستعمال للمرضى وكبار السن
ودقة متناهية[IMG]file:///C:/Users/mn/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.jpg[/IMG]*
*موجود الان في العراق والدول العربيه*

----------

